# Nitro Team bindings size/fit on the board



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Rider69 said:


> Hello Dear Community,
> 
> I have a question about the Nitro Team binding (2020). According to my boot which fits me definitv, since I already drove him last season, I need the binding size M. I have mondopoint 28 and the Nitro M binding is recommended up to size 28.5. From size 29 you should take the size L.
> The problem is that I have a Nitro Team Board in 159W and there the binding in size M looks a bit "small". (See photos)
> ...


Hi there and welcome to the forum. That's a sweet set-up you have there.

I too ride wide boards with M bindings and have a similar boot size of 275 (I state that for reference, just to show that it's not only feasible but some [like myself] actually prefer that).

The bindings don't have to "cover the whole width of the board" at all. They actually rarely (if ever) do so (I was close to that at one point in my life with a narrow CustomX and a pair of large bidings though).

What you want to do is center the _boot_ over the width of the board, so that you have as close as possible to equal overhang on both the toe and heel edge, while pretty much omitting how centered or not the binding is.

Based on your photos, you need to move your bindings back towards the heel edge in order to bring those toes back and stick your heel out a bit more. Just do so until your _boot_ is centered on the board as best as you can or you run out of adjustment (a bit more overhang on one side isn't the end of the world, just try to do as best as you can)...

That's it!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You should be able to slide the heel cup of that binding further out. Remove the screws holding the ankle straps in, pull the heelcup as far out as it will go, put the screws back in. That should get your boot pretty well centered, then you'll probably need to adjust your toe strap a little as well.


----------



## Rider69 (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for the answers!
I thought by the smaller surface of the binding on which the shoe rests, the power transmission to the edges would possibly be worse. Hence my thought with the full filling of the binding over the board width.
I have now adjusted the size of the binding in the back, from M to L. Below are the pictures. Do you think it fits now? The difference looks for me is minimal, but I'm a noob


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks pretty good to me, I'm sure you're aware and it's hard to see in the images but you should also have adjustment if needed for the toe ramp if it needs to come forward to match the contour of the boot but it'll be fine. No doubt you'll be tweaking at some stage.

Enjoy the season.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Looking better and definitely rideable that way. If it was me I'd move it towards the heel a smidge more, probably with the holes on the disc.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> Looking better and definitely rideable that way. If it was me I'd move it towards the heel a smidge more, probably with the holes on the disc.


Minidisc only allows side to side movement. Edge to edge is handled by the heel loop and highback depth adjustments.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Demi9OD said:


> Minidisc only allows side to side movement. Edge to edge is handled by the heel loop and highback depth adjustments.


Mini-discs can be rotated 90 degrees to allow heel to toe... my point remains: he should bring them back further no matter the method he chooses to do it.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> Mini-discs can be rotated 90 degrees to allow heel to toe... my point remains: he should bring them back further no matter the method he chooses to do it.


I wondered about that but didn't try it on mine. Cool.


----------



## Rider69 (Sep 29, 2021)

It does sound good when you say it's rideable that way.
I tried that with the mini disk, but then just barely fit the holes no longer. I turned the disc 90 degrees, that was what you meant or?(See picture) @Surgeon
I can't really pull the toe ramp out any further, I already have it as far as it will go. 
After a test in the shoe, however, I think that my foot is placed pretty centrally over the board when in the binding.
Is there a way to calculate the optimal spacing of the bindings? I ride +12 / -12 Duckstance and am 1.87m tall. Generally, it is with the board so that the stand is slightly offset to the rear. Would it be "wrong" or not in the sense of the board to compensate for this and place the bindings centrally?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

If the disc doesn't fit then don't do it/force it. It's my bad there, I was wrong. Regular size discs can do it and I really thought it worked with minis in 2x4, apparently no with these. My bad.

At this point you should be good. Just go ride. If something feels off you can thinker further but there's no point in obsessing over it.

Your board is meant to have the bindings a bit to the rear, that's normal. Don't try to center them, it' designed to be that way and place you in the right spot relative to the sidecut for optimal performance when turning/carving.

Spacing of the bindings (also called "stance width"): there are markings on your board (the arrows that look like a star). That's the "reference" stance which is what the manufacturer suggests. Start there. You can widen or narrow your stance later if you're not comfortable.

Have fun!


----------

